# What makes Coakley run



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

We all know that Martha Coakley is not a friend to gun reform. She needs to go! These next comments that were run in a story in the Globe just go to show why it would be a horrible thing if she were elected. Please don't vote for this crazy woman!

Whether you are a Democrat or a Republican, there is no way you could vote for this one! Please don't.


*What makes Coakley run*

*By Scot Lehigh Globe Columnist / October 7, 2009  
*

....Now wait, I interject, isn't the real reason she's running that, just like everyone else in this race, she's ambitious and wants to be a US senator, and not because of concerns about the quality of leadership in Washington?

"You know, that is a male approach to this thing,'' the attorney general replies. "Men will play to fight and win. My experience is women get into causes and things they care about, that they want to make a difference.''...

Full Story: 
What makes Coakley run - The Boston Globe

You may also be interested in this article which offers commentary on the Globe Article:
http://thephoenix.com/BLOGS/talking.../10/07/what-s-wrong-with-coakley-s-brain.aspx


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I'd love to see her run to another state.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> What makes Coakley run?


Dysentery


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I thought she had all kinds of friends on here because her husband is a retired Chief of Cambridge PD...


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

> On to other issues. Coakley is clearly ready to mix it up with US Representative Michael Capuano, who recently declared that she wasn't a liberal and who has painted her as cautious about addressing national issues.
> 
> "I'm as progressive and liberal as Mike Capuano,'' she asserts. "And in fact I have a record to show that.''


:uc:

I have to say, I think I'd rather I have her over Capuano, and Scott Brown head and heels over them both. Having Pagliuca in the race may not be such a bad thing; he's got tons of cash to outspend them blind, and I think he's more moderate than he may let on.

I also take it slightly as patronizing that Capuano's commercials continue to talk about he opposes the death penalty, which is a state issue he's not likely to be voting on in Congress any time soon. But I guess we're all to stupid to know that, huh?


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

OB-

You are correct that the death penalty is left up to the states, but MANY death penalty cases get to the SCOTUS and guess who confirms members of the Supreme Court? You guessed it: The U.S. Senate.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Duff112 said:


> OB-
> 
> You are correct that the death penalty is left up to the states, but MANY death penalty cases get to the SCOTUS and guess who confirms members of the Supreme Court? You guessed it: The U.S. Senate.


That's a valid point, though he never comments in the commercial about the type of judges he'd want.

I'm just saying that I think the sound byte is blatantly designed to gain voters blind alligence rather that be concerned with what the current issues actually are. I guess it's good political strategy for Massachusetts, but I find it to be rather toolish and feel like he's talking down to voters.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sUEto4dyY0"]YouTube- One Candidate[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sUEto4dyY0"]YouTube- One Candidate[/nomedia]


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Most politicians just through out what they think the voters want to hear and rarely touch upon the debatable topics. We need politicians that are willing to stand up and fight. 

So far I am liking what I read about Scott Brown. I don't want anything to do with a liberal. I still need to hear more from these people on particular issues. Also waiting for one to step up and act like they are a contender. That may have been the one smart thing Obama did on his campaign, walking around swinging his dick like he was king shit. People want a leader, not a follower.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeah, the president really fooled the voters. He couldn't lead his way out of a puff of smoke...


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Elections are won solely on how good the person's public speaking skills are. If you have good public speaking skills, the public will buy into even the most bullshit of statements that can spew from your lips.


----------

